# Having a big issue with our maid



## Sean85 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi All 

I hope somebody can help. We took on sponsorship of our nanny to look after our two children back in March. The got her a visa for 1 year which all in all cost just over 10000 including a 2000 deposit.

Now she wants to leave and wants to back to her old employer. How does this work? I know in the company that i work for if i leave before 1 year i have to pay back the visa fees. Am i justified to say she does???? I believe she has taken me and my family for a absolute ride. 

Also we were planning to relocate to Canada in march next year and were wanting to take her with us. Now with this situation and stress we are moving things forward to November. There would be no point to stay get a new nanny pay out another 10000.

If any body can help with the ins and outs of this so i can protect my family and hopefully not wash the money down the drain i would much appreciate it.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

My relative have similar issues all the time and usually the new sponsor compensate the costs.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The laws governing maid contracts are quite specific. She will have to compensate for the visa expenses if she wants to transfer to another sponsorship. Get the new employer to pay for it.

Why did you want to take her to Canada? It's not so easy as just booking a flight for her.



Sean85 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope somebody can help. We took on sponsorship of our nanny to look after our two children back in March. The got her a visa for 1 year which all in all cost just over 10000 including a 2000 deposit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean85 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Tally ho is that right? That has lifted a little weight of my shoulders and has given me and the missus a little piece of mind.

Your right its not easy how ever it is actually easier for my wife to sponsor the nanny compared to me, her spouse. Strange eh.

Thanks again

Sean


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's surprising the maid was willing to turn down an opportunity to go to Canada. 

Anyway, you will have to play the game with your maid. Don't give her the passport until you've received the visa refunds. If she can't come up with the money and still wants to leave, you're left with flying her home and implementing a ban (and swallowing the loss). 

Sounds harsh but it's only tit for tat for what she's doing to you. 



Sean85 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Tally ho is that right? That has lifted a little weight of my shoulders and has given me and the missus a little piece of mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## uaeexpat (Aug 27, 2013)

I think in order for the maid to move back or onwards to another employer, she will need a 'no objection' letter from her previous employer - which is you! A bit ironic, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## jame (Aug 28, 2013)

to keep a passport which is not urs is forbidden,

just find her a new employer and let the new employer pay ur money back......


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jame said:


> to keep a passport which is not urs is forbidden,
> 
> just find her a new employer and let the new employer pay ur money back......


I belive that this is not true in the case of maids.
Apparently if your maid absconds and you report it - then you need to take maids passport with you to file the case.
You get in trouble if you are not able to produce their passport - and lose your security deposit!!!

We certainly keep ours locked away.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sean85 (Aug 8, 2013)

The passport is well locked away and as we are sponsoring we are legally allowed to hold the passport.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Sean85 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope somebody can help. We took on sponsorship of our nanny to look after our two children back in March. The got her a visa for 1 year which all in all cost just over 10000 including a 2000 deposit.
> 
> ...


It is not legal to hold someone's passport! Let alone the morality of treating someone that way, they are not slaves!!


----------

